# Introducing our new family member



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I haven't posted on here in a while, but I thought our recent addition to the family was a good enough reason to.

One year and three days after Luna died, my parents sat me down and told me they had thought about it long and hard, and despite their previous claims that Luna would be our first and only family dog, they missed having a dog too much and they wanted us to get a new one. It was a very emotional moment, but I of course agreed!

So, here's our new family member... Her name is Sitka (her name at the shelter was Goyave, which means guava, but we didn't like it and she didn't respond to it so she got a new name) and she is estimated to be around 3 years old. She was found as a stray and never claimed, so she was put up for adoption. She was at the shelter for three months and honestly, I don't understand why as she's a super easy dog, playful, affectionate, obedient, and plain adorable.

Photos:























































As you may be able to see from the pictures, her fur is very damaged; it's very dull, woolly and generally unhealthy-looking. Poor thing also has mats, I have cut some off but keep finding more, so she'll be taking a trip to the groomer's very soon.

Any guesses as to what she is? She's pretty spaniel-y looking so probably some sort of spaniel in there (maybe Brittany as they are quite common here), but her colour throws me off: she seems to be a seal, her fur is a very dark brown with a slightly lighter shade on her sides and neck, and she has black pigment.

In any case, she's here to stay!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's lovely! Hope she'll have a long, happy life with you and your family.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a long shot because they are pretty rare but she looks very similar to my "improper coat" Portuguese WaterDog. Does her tail curl over her back at all? Otherwise yeah, a retriever/spaniel mix is likely. I get all kinds of guesses for my girl though I know 100% she is a PWD. 

Pretty Sitka!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/314234-improper-coat-portuguese-water.html

Here's a link to a thread about her. In most of the pics her hair has been blow dried so the hair is straight. If I just bath and air dry it looks like your girl. 

Also Cowboy Magic Dhampoo, conditioner and Detangle & Shine will do a great job on her coat.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

cookieface said:


> She's lovely! Hope she'll have a long, happy life with you and your family.


Thank you, so do I 



fourdogs said:


> It's a long shot because they are pretty rare but she looks very similar to my "improper coat" Portuguese WaterDog. Does her tail curl over her back at all? Otherwise yeah, a retriever/spaniel mix is likely. I get all kinds of guesses for my girl though I know 100% she is a PWD.


I took a look at your thread and googled improper coat PWDs and she does look very similar to a lot of them in the head. The fur looks like it would be the same texture too (once it's taken care of, that is). That said, it's pretty unlikely she is a PWD or a PWD cross (and she carries her tail low), but thanks for the shampoo suggestion, I'll see if I can order some!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition! She's a gorgeous dog!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats!!

She reminds me of one of those rare Dutch breeds lol I can't remember the name but I remember one of the members on the forum who lives in the Netherlands they were kind of almost like mini BCs hmmm I'm going to try to find the breed name.

She is very cute!

EDIT:

It was the Markiesje!!!! Your dog looks like the spitting image


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Congrats on the new addition! She's a gorgeous dog!


Thank you Laurelin!



taquitos said:


> It was the Markiesje!!!! Your dog looks like the spitting image


You're right, I think save for her fur colour and her size she does quite look like one, especially in the photo below (even though it's blurry)


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

wow. she looks exactly like that. i never support rare breed guesses, but in this case . . . there are people who pay thousands to import dogs and then dump them the second they get inconvenient.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Awww heart felt congratulations ... she beautiful.. I thought the same thing from the very first pictures. she reminded me of my Jennifer which was said to be a Britney Spaniel <3 really exceptional gal..


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is beautiful and I am so glad you all have a dog in your lives again.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm sure she will have a happy life with you


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> wow. she looks exactly like that. i never support rare breed guesses, but in this case . . . there are people who pay thousands to import dogs and then dump them the second they get inconvenient.


I think she's too big to be a markiesje (we haven't weighed her but my guess would be around 12 kilos), also I don't think they come in brown/seal? Sitka's fur is actually a very dark brown all over her body, it's not just bronzing. But yeah, she does look very markiesje in that photo!



PatriciafromCO said:


> Awww heart felt congratulations ... she beautiful..  I thought the same thing from the very first pictures. she reminded me of my Jennifer which was said to be a Britney Spaniel <3 really exceptional gal..


Thank you! I love Brittanies, they are fantastic little dogs.



CptJack said:


> She is beautiful and I am so glad you all have a dog in your lives again.


Thank you! So are we.



Jen2010 said:


> Congratulations! I'm sure she will have a happy life with you


Thank you!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aw, I'm glad you opened your heart to a new dog. She looks and sounds lovely and I hope you have many happy years with her.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> Thank you Laurelin!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I think save for her fur colour and her size she does quite look like one, especially in the photo below (even though it's blurry)


I do believe sometimes they come in different colors like brown (or it could just be that her coat is damaged?), and they are up to 10 kg in weight. You said she was around 12 kg right? She might just be a bit out of standard.

Honestly she looks like the spitting image! And much more plausible since you are located in Europe.

Also she is beautiful ^_^


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful new addition. Congratulations!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm so happy that your family could accept another dog into your life after Luna passed  I hope you'll have many new, exciting adventures with Sitka, I've missed you on here WJ


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! And I'm glad some of you actually remember me 

Piccies from today:


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Welcome back and congrats on getting another dog. I wish much joy for the both of you


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

She's beautiful, congratulations! I love her name too!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

From what I understand markiesje are really almost impossible to export even to other European countries. 

A lot of small spaniel mutts have that can of look to them. What about cocker spaniel mix? I know a very similar looking dog in the US. Though her breed is unknown too.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Very pretty dog! I'm going to say Spaniel/Retriever mix, she does look like a rare breed but not a Markiesje. As I understand it, they're smaller than your dog. Is the Sitka name for the city in Alaska?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome back,& congrats on your newest addition.

She's is absolutely stunning, I love the feathering on her ears.

I'd guess Cocker Spainel/Golden,& then some type of smaller herding breed.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats, she's adorable! i think it looks like she is solid black with sun bleached fur from being outdoors a lot.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Oops, I didn't see there had been replies, sorry for not responding sooner!

I don't think Markiesje is a very likely possibility, as they are very rare even in the rest of Europe as Laurelin said, and not well known over here. Spaniel x something was my first thought and the most probable answer as spaniels and their crosses are pretty common in my area (and unfortunately, a lot of them end up in shelters too). 



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Is the Sitka name for the city in Alaska?


I didn't even know there was a city in Alaska named Sitka! I dunno, Sitka is what instantly came to mind when I decided to think up a new name for her. It's very possible I heard or read it somewhere before though.



Kayota said:


> congrats, she's adorable! i think it looks like she is solid black with sun bleached fur from being outdoors a lot.


She does look that way in photos, but from up close, she is actually a very dark brown. Though I guess it's possible she's brown AND has sun-bleached fur, too!

And thanks everyone for the compliments! I do think she's quite the looker, myself


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Today Sitka and I went to an enclosed park to practise off-lead recall. She did very well, and it also gave me a chance to take tons of pictures 
































































She looks like a barrel on legs when running towards the camera:










Overall we both had a great time!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

She looks awesome and kinda barrel-like lol  I'm so happy for you keep the updates coming


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She looks like she's having a great time and she really is beautiful.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you both! And I'll definitely update the thread as time goes


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful dog. It looks like your doggie could be a German Spaniel, or maybe even a Small Munsterlander (long shot)? Regardless, based on her looks, Sitka looks to be in the gun dog category - biddable, even temperament and affectionate. What's there not to love?!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

if she is dark brown she might be seal


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Toabster said:


> Beautiful dog. It looks like your doggie could be a German Spaniel, or maybe even a Small Munsterlander (long shot)? Regardless, based on her looks, Sitka looks to be in the gun dog category - biddable, even temperament and affectionate. What's there not to love?!


Yes, I'm positive there's a good dollop of spaniel in my dog  The typical gundog temperament you described is also very much her.



Kayota said:


> if she is dark brown she might be seal


Yup, that's what I think as well. I don't know which breeds produce seal though.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update and pictures. She is lovely! I'm glad you brought Sitka into your life.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

She is beautiful and sounds like a great dog!! Shelter dogs are the best!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Can't believe I missed this thread for so long! I think of you often, WJ and hoped you'd come back with a new family member - congrats!! She is a beautiful girl  Can't wait to hear and see more of her! 
yay!!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Aww, thank you everyone for the kind words! They're heartwarming


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't believe how much she looks like my PWD, I'm serious! They are hard to place and end up in the shelters sometimes. Like, complete spitting image. 

Of course I'm biased so maybe that's what my eyes want to see!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Does she like to carry things around?


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

fourdogs said:


> Does she like to carry things around?


She does, actually! Her way of greeting someone is to pick up an object (usually a shoe, but can be anything she finds on the floor) and to hold it in her mouth whilst parading around the person, making happy growly noises. It's adorable!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Sitka got spayed today. Sad, sad puppy...


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Whistlejacket said:


> She does, actually! Her way of greeting someone is to pick up an object (usually a shoe, but can be anything she finds on the floor) and to hold it in her mouth whilst parading around the person, making happy growly noises. It's adorable!


Well, in THAT case... Spitting. Image!  Otherwise I'd vote for springer spaniel mix.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

poor puppy heal and feel better soon


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

fourdogs said:


> Well, in THAT case... Spitting. Image!  Otherwise I'd vote for springer spaniel mix.


Yes, springer is pretty likely! Though from now on she'll be my faux improper coat PWD :b



kcomstoc said:


> poor puppy heal and feel better soon


Thank you! She's feeling very sorry for herself, though a bit of yogurt makes everything better:


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww...she looks soooo sweet! Give her a Feel Better Soon hug for me


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

BellaPup said:


> Awww...she looks soooo sweet! Give her a Feel Better Soon hug for me


She's a total sweetheart, though she can be really cheeky and stubborn, oh so stubborn...

She's been recovering very well, so we went for an (on-lead) walk today. The weather and light were beautiful, so I got a few pics I like:




























She reminds me so much of Luna in that last one. Something about her expression...


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Can not believe I missed this thread. It's super late, but congrats with Sitka! She's such a pretty girl! Over the course of this thread you can see her getting better looking.  

And at first glance she reminded me of a markiesje too, but I think it is unlikely. Not ruling out she might be a markiesje mix though  As far as I know the markiesje club isn't as strict as those of some other native Dutch breeds. Could be wrong though. 

In any case, I wish you lots of happiness with each other.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Avie said:


> Can not believe I missed this thread. It's super late, but congrats with Sitka! She's such a pretty girl! Over the course of this thread you can see her getting better looking.
> 
> And at first glance she reminded me of a markiesje too, but I think it is unlikely. Not ruling out she might be a markiesje mix though  As far as I know the markiesje club isn't as strict as those of some other native Dutch breeds. Could be wrong though.
> 
> In any case, I wish you lots of happiness with each other.


Aw, thank you! I'm really happy she joined our household, she's proving to be a great addition and we all love her already.

Her parentage will remain a mystery a guess, though I think it's likely she's a gundog cross of some sort :b

Some photos from the last few days, not necessarily in chronological order:


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Whistlejacket said:


>


I like this one best  She's really cute.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Updating this thread with a few recent favourites!





































Not a great photo by any means, but she looks so happy!










I also got her a new collar. I love it, I think it pops really nicely against her dark brown fur.










For a few days after I got her, I thought I had made a huge mistake... I was afraid that maybe I wasn't ready for another dog just yet after all, and that I wouldn't be able to love her as much as she deserved because I didn't know if I could love a dog other than Luna. I'm really happy to say I was wrong, I am very attached to Sitka already and I know my love for her will grow on with time.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome back and congrats on the new addition.

I think she is one lucky dog to have ended up with you as an owner. As for her mix prob spaniel/retriever mix and it will be interesting if her coat changes by next year with good vet care and diet. and just good ol loving helps a lot.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> Welcome back and congrats on the new addition.
> 
> I think she is one lucky dog to have ended up with you as an owner. As for her mix prob spaniel/retriever mix and it will be interesting if her coat changes by next year with good vet care and diet. and just good ol loving helps a lot.


Thank you! Her fur already looks and feels much nicer than when we got her, but it's still a bit dull. Definitely working on it


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Great photos and Sitka looks like a sweet, gentle soul


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Whistlejacket said:


> Yes, springer is pretty likely! Though from now on she'll be my faux improper coat PWD :b
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! She's feeling very sorry for herself, though a bit of yogurt makes everything better:


I kid you not, it's like I"m looking at my Echo here! I swear she could be an improper coat PWD!  I mean, spitting image!

Although also looking up at her pictures of her running around, she could also be a boykin spaniel mix. I see a lot of that in her as well.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable. I must have missed this thread. Congrats!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Awww, thank you all! 



fourdogs said:


> I kid you not, it's like I"m looking at my Echo here! I swear she could be an improper coat PWD!  I mean, spitting image!
> 
> Although also looking up at her pictures of her running around, she could also be a boykin spaniel mix. I see a lot of that in her as well.


Aren't boykins super rare? I mean, there are quite a lot of hunters in my area so I suppose it could be possible, but they seem at least as rare as improper coat PWDs. In any case I don't think she's a purebred, I don't think any of the breeds mentioned so far come in seal, yet I think that's what Sitka's colour is (she's a very dark brown over most of her body with lighter areas around her sides and neck, and has black pigment). It's really fun reading all the guesses though!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh just now seeing your location. I don't know what is a typical spaniel type breed there. Probably not a lot of Improper coat PWDs there or boykins, but then you have the german long haired pointer that is very similar to her type, too. 

She's a darling girl, I like my brown shaggy dogs


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Brittanies are very common here, English cockers too. That said, there are loads of portuguese immigrants in my area, so I'd say PWD is still the most likely out of all the rare breeds that have been mentioned :b Though really, you never know... my Luna's mum was a known maltese x poodle, yet Luna herself looked like a purebred papillon!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww she looks so sweet.


----------



## ttkmart (Dec 19, 2014)

She is beautiful, Her name is nice


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you both! 

New piccies from today's walk:


----------

